# Software suggestion for brewery design



## mtb (3/1/17)

MS Paint is lovely and all, but what is everyone else using?


----------



## husky (3/1/17)

AutoCAD only because I have it for work anyway.
I have drawn P&ID's and general arrangements of a few breweries using it. It's good for the 2D stuff but there's better programs around for 3D.
What sort of drawings are you looking to do?


----------



## GibboQLD (3/1/17)

I also use AutoCAD but have been tempted to muck around with SketchUp Make because it's free and there's a massive library of parts already drawn, i.e.:


----------



## mtb (3/1/17)

husky said:


> What sort of drawings are you looking to do?


Nothing too crazy, I just want to conceptualise every part of the brewery (shelving, fittings, valves etc) before I blow a wad at Bunnings (a wad of cash.. yeah.. h34r: )


----------



## mtb (3/1/17)

GibboQLD said:


> I also use AutoCAD but have been tempted to muck around with SketchUp Make because it's free and there's a massive library of parts already drawn, i.e.:


This looks like what I'm after - if I get tired of brewery design, I can remake a CSGO map for shits and giggles


----------



## Matplat (3/1/17)

mtb said:


> *Nothing too crazy*, I *just* want to conceptualise *every part of the brewery*


so nonchalant!


----------



## mtb (3/1/17)

Preferably it will also integrate with Beersmith and order/deliver my ingredients for me. And sexual favours.


----------



## wally (3/1/17)

Is that you Bandito?


----------



## mxd (3/1/17)

Onshape free CAD tool online


----------

